# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  الكرة التي سيلعب بها نجومنا الاوروبيين

## khaled aljonidee

الكرة التي سيلعب بها النجوم هي من نوع adiaas 

و الصورة مرفقة

----------


## The Gentle Man

كرة رائعه وجميلة اخي
مشكووووور على الصورة

----------


## العالي عالي

كل التوفيق لجميع المنتاخبات

----------

